# نثر جوهره



## makala

ما معنى لهم من نثر جوهره التقاط؟

عثا في عرضِهِ قومٌ سلاطٌ *** لهمْ منْ نثرِ جوهرِهِ التقاطُ

تقيُّ الدينِ أحمدُ خيرُ حَبْرٍ *** خُروقُ المعضلاتِ بهِ تُخاطُ


----------



## Baheth

معناه: يلتقطون ما يتناثر من جواهره.
وكأنه ملك أو غني ينثر الجواهر على الفقراء، أو تتناثر منه لكثرتها.
فشبههم بالفقراء وشبهه بالغني الذي  تفيض منه الجواهر.


----------

